# Asus M4a785-m



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay so I spent a lot, well almost all of my money, during the holidays, and I would like to upgrade my DL box's mobo which is right now a : GIGABYTE GA-MA74GM-S2 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128342&Tpk=GIGABYTE GA-MA74GM-S2 ) , which is a piece of trash I have had nothing but troubles with. From dieing 3 times since July when I got the damn thing, to having random BSOD, I have changed all the parts from the PS, to the raid card, to the ram and Proc, and the issues persist, all that remains is this horrible mobo, from a horrible company with incompitent and slow tech support. 
So I have decided to got with a : ASUS M4A785-M ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131595 ) And everything I have heard is good, I just wanted to ask and see if anyone has heard anything about this mobo, good or bad? I would especially love to hear from someone who owns 1.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't offer too much info, but I just used that board for a build for my brother. Onboard everything works and while messing around with the bios I was able to achieve the same overclock on a x4 955 as I could on my M4A79T. Temps seem good with the "motherboard temp" hanging around 29c. In my entire computing life I've had nothing but good experiences with Asus+AMD.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> In my entire computing life I've had nothing but good experiences with Asus+AMD.



As have I also built a system for my kid brother this Christmas using a ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO : ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131406 ), and I was very impressed, and decided to go with a comperable board for my download box.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I went ahead and purchased it from Buy.com, ASUS M4A785-M. And I do hope it will be much better than the Gigabyte mobo I have. I will most definatly say that I will never be purchasing another Gigabyte product in my life time, nor will I ever say a nice word about them.

I just installed it today, and it's been running flawlessly for the last 5 hours, and I am fully confident my BSOD problems from my Gigabyte mobo are a thing of the past.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2010)

Final word, it's working 100% perfectly! Way better then the Gigabyte peice of crap, going to sell it on ebay. So glad I switched to this mobo!


----------



## james.todd59 (Jun 22, 2010)

*hey guys*

My asus has been so good to me I love it! But I don't know how to raid my two hard drives! Ihave a western digital 500gb and a 250 gb! Please help me!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 22, 2010)

There is a raid tool you have to install from CD or the updates from asus website. 
I have the samne board but never used Raid since i always had only one disk.

To Hardstuff. Seek for my posts about this board and youll see what it can give as overclocker


----------



## fritoking (Jun 22, 2010)

i used that board in my last build for the kids..unlocked the athlon II 440  tri core to a quad..everything runs great and seem to be a quality board as of yet.


----------

